# Work in NI and Irish Child benefits



## ahrp976 (2 Dec 2008)

Hi Currently working in Northern Ireland and residing in Ireland.
Claiming UK CB and tax credits now informed that i should also be getting ECS and cb topup to even up uk and roi benefits. Is there a calculator of some kind where i can work out how much we'd be entitled to? Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (2 Dec 2008)

See here for rates of ROI CB and ECS.


----------



## Angies (8 Dec 2008)

Hi ahrp976. Just a question regarding your tax credits.  I was told as a cross border worker i wasnt entiltled to any tax credits.  We're you given these automatically or did you have to apply for them.  Sorry for going off topic on you.  Also i applied to both uk and irish welfare offices and recieve all my CB and ECS from the south so you should be entitled to it aswell.  Letterkenny have a section for employees like ourselves.


----------



## ahrp976 (19 Dec 2008)

Angies I Think I went into the tax office to get the tax credits sorted. Its that long ago I dont remember. Also if you are not aware you are entitled to a medical card due to being a cross border worker. I dont understand how we've been told we have to receive them through the UK (cb+ecs) and you are getting them through the south ? Is this the Top-up only you receive? ie the difference between the UK and IR? we were told as i'm working in the north  that the UK have to pay my CB and the south provides the difference.

Welfarite this only gives the outline for CB and ECS for Irish empoyed and resident. Not NI employed Irish resident but thanks .


----------



## Angies (22 Dec 2008)

When my child was born I applied to both NI and Rep child benefit offices and I just got my full payment every month from the south.  I did think i was supposed to get whatever payment from the north and then the balance from the south but i just get the one payment from the south (plus the ECS)  I have had correspondence with both offices since then but neither were questioning the way it was paid.  At the moment with the way the exchange rate is it would be better if you could get the one payment from the south but I dont know if I'm some exception to the rule.  

I only discovered the other day that Im entitled to a medical card so I must get onto that asap.


----------



## Welfarite (22 Dec 2008)

This any good? (from the [broken link removed] site, here):

*Payment for children in another EEA State: *
The benefit is payable even if his/her children are habitually resident in another EEA State.The amount of Child Benefit payable by the Department of Social and Family Affairs will depend on whether there is entitlement to Family Benefits from another EEA State in respect of the same child(ren). The claim should be made in the country of work which contacts the other country to ensure that the full entitlement is received. If your family are residing abroad please state the relevant social security number on your claim form i.e. Polish Claimants must provide the NIP and PESEL Numbers of all family mambers.


----------



## ahrp976 (29 Dec 2008)

Angies said:


> When my child was born I applied to both NI and Rep child benefit offices and I just got my full payment every month from the south. I did think i was supposed to get whatever payment from the north and then the balance from the south but i just get the one payment from the south (plus the ECS) I have had correspondence with both offices since then but neither were questioning the way it was paid. At the moment with the way the exchange rate is it would be better if you could get the one payment from the south but I dont know if I'm some exception to the rule.
> .


The way its been explained to us is that we now claim our CB from the UK the State then Tops-up the benefit. 
Therefore the benefit being paid from the UK includes the CB and tax credits. 
From the south they are to pay the difference which they say is more than the CB so they are taking the difference from the ECS payment.
Also when making the calculations they are using a STD currency conversion not an up to date (live) rate.

We originally had been getting the CB from the South until earlier this year.


----------

